# Ohm Reader Needed



## VapeSnow (26/6/14)

Hi i don't know if this the correct place to post this. But anyway. Im looking to buy a ohm's reader in CPT. Any help regarding this will really be awesome. Thx	


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

Moved to "who has stock" thread.


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

Are you looking for those little black box ohm readers?
You can also buy a multi meter at Builders Warehouse = R100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/6/14)

Jip im looking for that black box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (26/6/14)

Vapemob have
http://vapemob.co.za/product/ohm-meter/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

VK have them - http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessories/atomizer-resistance-tester-ohm-meter.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

yea, Vape mob in kenilworth, probably going to be the quickest solution!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/6/14)

Thx that help alot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Harryssss (26/6/14)

There is one more way if you are a DIY guy. old 510 ego head + black box + multi meter = soldering , cutting , time
& there you go


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

i wanted to ask about this today.
Isn't it possible to measure the atomizer resistance with just a multimeter? i vaguely remember seeing a pic, Evod bottom coil or something like that, one multimeter point on the body and one on the centre pin thing.....?


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

Cat said:


> i wanted to ask about this today.
> Isn't it possible to measure the atomizer resistance with just a multimeter? i vaguely remember seeing a pic, Evod bottom coil or something like that, one multimeter point on the body and one on the centre pin thing.....?


 
Yes, but if its an Al-Cheapo multimeter first measure the multimeter leads resistance by putting the probes together, then subtract this reading from the atomiser reading.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (26/6/14)

Moste of your high quality multi meters are calubrated and like with me i just use my multi meter and at the same time I check the battery volage output and ajust to get the watts just right "like Johan said if al-cheapo measur the leads first"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

ok, so i don't need to buy one of those gadgets, i can do it with the cheapo multimeter. i'll come back to you guys for help when i get to doing it. i'm trying to rationalise, shipping costs and delivery time, where to get Russian 91% and coil wire and Ekowool and Aerotank Mega. suv out of wire. :-/ Aerotank Mega is more urgent, i got a HANA MODZ DNA30 , then remembered that my Evods won't fit, and adaptor is in the fasttech limbo since 2-3 weeks ago.


----------

